# IQ3 - IQ3CORP Limited



## System (12 April 2015)

IQ3CORP Limited provides advice to life science companies on mergers and acquisitions, strategic matters, restructuring and capital structure, capital raising and corporate finance, as well as asset management services to corporations, partnerships, institutions, governments, and individuals. 

http://www.iq3corp.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2021)

From the AFR:  ..

https://www.afr.com/companies/healthcare-an...20210407-p57h73

'It was intimidating': when companies sue analysts



> _At 9pm one Friday late last  year, sharemarket analyst Anthony Di Pizio recalls, he took a call from a  lawyer working for a biotechnology outfit he had just slammed in a  report.
> 
> The lawyer was "threatening me with proceedings", Mr Di Pizio told AFR Weekend. "It was absolutely horrible." "It was intimidating."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2022)

and bye-bye


> iQ3Corp Ltd (Administrators appointed) (ASX: IQ3) has *entered voluntary administration*, with the Company’s Board of Directors today appointing Mark Robinson, Antony Resnick, and Riad Tayeh of de Vries Tayeh as joint and several voluntary administrators (Administrators) pursuant to section 436A of the Corporations Act 2001.



iQ Group’s four listed companies in Australia are under administration: ASX-listed iQ3 Corp and Farmaforce, and NSX-listed iQ Group Global Ltd and iQx.

*and from the above story*


Dona Ferentes said:


> From the AFR:  ..
> 'It was intimidating': when companies sue analysts



Mr Di Pizio had defended the matter and it was dismissed.


----------

